# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  conocedores del rubber cement, ayuda

## Rowcer

bueno pues como mi pregunta dice, los conocedores y expertos del ruber cement.
Quisiera saber que onda con este, lo que pasa que hago el truco de la aguja atraves del brazo, y a veces resulta que se me nota, es decir, los residuos...  ********* 

¿Cuánto tiempo tarda en perder el efecto de pegarse?
¿Lo debo mantener en el aire o en el calor ****?
¿Cuánto tiempo puede permanecer *****?

----------


## Ritxi

Lo siento Rowcer pero no puedo ayudarte ya que desconozco el ruber cement.

P.D.- Intenta escribir con todas las letras me ha costado entenderte

----------


## Biondi

*Hola el rubber cement, no es nada mas que cemento de contacto o "TEROKAL" no se con que nombre lo conoscan donde estes, es un liquido espeso y anarajadizo.
Es usado por zapateros y creo que para tapizar muebles o cosas asi.
*

----------


## ignoto

> bueno pues como mi pregunta dice, los conocedores y expertos del ruber cement.
> Quisiera saber que onda con este, lo que pasa que hago el truco de la aguja atraves del brazo, y a veces resulta que se me nota que esta pegado, es decir, los residuos del resistol se ven, y a veces me lo aplico antes de empezar la magia de escena, y cuando quiero hacer el truco, ya no pega mi piel
> 
> cuanto tiempo tarda en perder el efecto de pegarse?
> lo debo mantener en el aire o en el calor para que este no pierda su propiedad de pegarse en la piel?
> cuanto tiempo puede permanecer con su efecto de pegar la piel?


El mayor problema de los chapuceros es el hacer algo sin saber hacerlo.

Si vas a hacer ese efecto (no entiendo qué tiene de mágico simular ser un fakir pero bueno), por lo menos hazlo bien. Dado que no es un efecto de magia sino un "efecto especial" y que se aprende en cursos de maquillaje teatral, pues lo puedo explicar libremente ya que no desvelo ningún secreto.

*Edición por Pulgas: No lo desvelemos, por favor.* 

Es relativamente caro el comprar todos los componentes (bien hecho, unos 50 euros + la aguja) pero una vez los tienes todos puedes hacerlo cerca de 30 veces.

De todas formas, insisto: ¿Por qué quieres simular ser un fakir? y ¿Qué tiene esto que ver en un foro de magia?

----------


## Pulgas

He editado algunas de las respuestas del hilo.
Ignoto apunta a que no es un juego de magia, sino un efecto especial.
La frontera entre la magia y otras ciencias es tan escasa, que es el propio mago quien decide lo que es una cosa u otro (para mí Las arenas del desierto es química, pero con la rpesentación adecuada se convierte en magia).

Como algunas personas pueden dar una presentación mágica a este efecto, y convertirlo, por tanto, en magia, he eliminado parte de la respuesta de ignoto, así como otros comentarios en lso que se da un exceso de pistas al lector.

Ojalá podáis entenderlo. De todas maneras, si alguien considera que se deben restituir los mensajes, por favor, notificádselo a cualquier moderador.

----------


## ignoto

Comprendo la edición y comparto el criterio. Lo que para mi no es magia puede serlo para otros.

Lamento mi error.

En todo caso, me ofrezco para informar por privado al iniciador del tema sobre la forma correcta de hacerlo (pero a nadie más, sino no tendría sentido la edición).

----------


## Pulgas

Gracias, majete  :Smile1:

----------


## Rowcer

bueno y a todo esto que?yo no estoy preguntando si es magia o lo que sea, yo solo estoy pidiendo ayuda sobre el uso de este producto y listo!

si me pueden ayudar lo agradesco, sino, prefiero que solo guarden sus comentarios, con todo respeto

un saludo

----------


## cessmagic

No se si ese será tu error, pero despues de aplicar el cement debes dejarlo secar unos 20 segundos y no pegar la piel directamente. No se si le ha pasado a otros pero parece que el famoso cement me ha dado un poco de alergia en la piel y se me ha inflamado un pelin  :S

----------


## GIMMICK

No es magia bizarra...? , al menos lo entiendo yo así... 

Hablando del rey de Roma... :D:D:D

“Rubber Cement” (118ml) Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia

----------


## ericmelvin10

Con qué se pueden quitar los residuos del rubber cement de forma rápida y eficaz?

el otro día realicé una rutina con este y me quedaron residuos bastánte difíciles de quitar.

Recomendáis una capa de crema "nivea" o algo similar antes de aplicarlo directamente en la piel? Algún otro sistema mejor y que evite posibles alergias?

GRacias.

----------


## McMay

Creo haber visto unos sobrecitos con el pegamento adecuado  y exclusivo para ese juego. Pero no lo he probado por lo que no puedo decir mas. Para quitar los residuos supongo que con un poco de alcohol o acetona se quita muy bien, o por lo menos eso es lo qie me dio Anthony Blake cuando me lo hizo en mi brazo en una de sus funciones como voluntario. 

Un saludo

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## ericmelvin10

Probe con alcohol y se me irrit&#243; Bastante la zona, igual me pas&#233; con la cantidad

----------

